# Fishbone Plus glass



## MikeVape (25/2/16)

Who is shocking fishbone plus Glass.....


----------



## Mari (26/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> Who is shocking fishbone plus Glass.....


@MikeVape, just inquiring whether you are looking for a fishbone?
If so we do stock them http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/fishbone/


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Man I have seen these glasses somewhere, but can't for the life of me find them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mari (26/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Man I have seen these glasses somewhere, but can't for the life of me find them


The fishbone comes with a replacement glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (26/2/16)

Hi there,

No the new one the fishbone plus.
I broke my spare glass last night. So want to get another.


----------



## MikeVape (11/3/16)

Has no one in sa got stock?


----------



## Schnappie (11/3/16)

I feel ur pain bro also nervous now that i am on my spare glass

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MikeVape (11/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> I feel ur pain bro also nervous now that i am on my spare glass
> View attachment 47848


My bud broke both of his so I gave him mine. Now looking for more.


----------



## Quentin (11/3/16)

@MikeVape where are you based? I have a fishbone plus that I don't dig that I'll give to you of that helps? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (11/3/16)

Quentin said:


> @MikeVape where are you based? I have a fishbone plus that I don't dig that I'll give to you of that helps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks Quentin. I am in alberton in jhb. 
I will pay shipping if you at the coast.


----------



## Quentin (11/3/16)

@MikeVape not a problem! I'm out of the country at the moment, will be back in Gauteng next week only if you don't mind waiting? Otherwise I will be in CT on Monday and will try and ship it to you if it's urgen? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape (11/3/16)

Quentin said:


> @MikeVape not a problem! I'm out of the country at the moment, will be back in Gauteng next week only if you don't mind waiting? Otherwise I will be in CT on Monday and will try and ship it to you if it's urgen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I can wait bud. 
Thanks Alot will pm you my number


----------

